# Have you ever spent over $100 on a clothing/fashion item?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes or no.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Besides my leather coat and shoes I've never spent over 100$ for an individual clothing/fashion item, combined items yes.


----------



## Mango__ (Feb 11, 2020)

Once on dress for a special occasion and another on a pair of shoes that everyone said we're super durable. The scraped off looking bit on those shoes begs to differ. They're also really annoying to take on and off.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Many times for coats, sweaters, shoes, dress pants and nice shirts. Even good work boots are well over $100.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I've spent ridiculous amounts of money on just about everything - especially when I was manic. Hard to recall actual amounts for clothes - but I remember buying a lot of stuff I liked in a shop in Paris - I just said I'll have that , and that and that. Would have been a grand or two.


----------



## oodledoodles (Aug 15, 2020)

very often thereabouts i think?


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Often. Clothing and jewelry.

$100 is barely anything. A good piece that is well-designed and lasts more than a few washes is easily several times that.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Certainly not. I think the most I ever spent on a clothing item was ~$30 on a pair of shoes once. Probably never spent more than $10 on a shirt or $20 on pants.

The notion that expensive clothes last enough longer to be worth it doesn't hold up. Cheap stuff will last a good decade and by then you may be a different size.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

£76? Yeah as a teenager.

I think the cheapest clothing I bought was a £2 black tank top from etsy that someone had drawn weird creepy design on with white dye. The first one had some poem that was written in another language and crows and a skeleton, was cool but it came off in the first wash so I mentioned that in the review, they sent me another top but that one faded as well I think. The second one was kind of hilarious I think it was like someone dragging a dead body with some funny message on (I mean only funny to me with my dark sense of humour I forget what it was now and can't be bothered digging it out.) I ended up using them as pj tops. I can't complain because a plain black tank top is worth more than that anyway but I liked the designs.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

why would you buy it if less than 100USD?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

On boots/shoes, yes. Ugg boots are like, essential to my climate in the bitter North. I'd spend up to that much for a leather jacket maybe.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes I have...several times in fact. I have a thing for designer handbags.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I try not to spend $100 on any article of clothing, but sometimes I have to. Usually for boots.

once I spent $700 on a tailor-made 3 piece suit. That was a one-off gift from me to me 

Sometimes I wish I were one of those folk that are able to buy $200 neckties.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I spent over 100 dollars in clothes at Walmart.com during Black Friday.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Suit for a cousins wedding, prescription sunglasses.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

I do spend more on some clothing. It's not easy to get high quality items for a low price. It's got more difficult in the recent years as high street retailers (and even some pretty expensive brands) expanded their use of acrylic, polyester and other synthetic materials. Some people pay well upwards of $200 for a sweater that's not even made of natural fibres. It's ridiculous. And it's not the fault of the people, many just are not familiar with what good fabrics and good garment construction look like. I wasn't either and I'm still learning a lot.

I'm about to buy a pair of trousers that might be over $100 but I haven't bought any clothing this year. My budget for an item of clothing is up to £150 and I save for it. When I couldn't spend such money on clothing, I wore pretty much only second hand items.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hell no! I have yet to come across any clothing item that justifies that price, and as for fashion, I have none.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

A lot of my shoes were about $100, but I can only remember paying that much for clothes once or twice. I don't count sunglasses because they are prescription.

My clothes always last a long time even though they were under $100, and I've never had holes in my jeans or socks.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Don't think I've ever found shoes/boots that fit that were less than $100. I'd spend less on them if I could. Never spent over $100 on anything else. I think my winter coat was over $100, but my parents bought me that like 20 years ago.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

No, not that I can remember.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Good quality orthotic shoes. I have flat feet so it is a must.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, I have a couple authentic NHL jerseys. I want to say they went for about $150 new


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Never. I'm pretty careless with my clothes. Especially shirts they easily get stained cause I'm a slob and too lazy to really get stains out asap. 

And I'm just cheap/frugal. Although I am tempted to spend a lot on accesssories like hangbags or wallets. Those are my things but still even right now I've been contemplating buying a mini backpack for 30$ and even that seems like too much for something I'll probably get bored of eventually.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Not in a long while. I once bought shoes that cost over $400.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Almost all my clothes were bought for me for birthdays or Christmas. The most I've ever spent on an article of clothing was maybe $40 for a Winter coat from Walmart.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Blundstone Boots (thanks you crazy Aussies!), a really nice black leather jacket, and prescription sunglasses/regular glasses also.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> My clothes always last a long time even though they were under $100, and I've never had holes in my jeans or socks.


Same with me, even though eventually I get holes in my socks since I wear them a lot. The free air-conditioning is nice however, and it seems we both keep our clothes in good shape haha


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Many times, many things, not sorry


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Yep. Excluding fragrances or makeup, I've bought my first pair of sunglasses that happened to be designer when I was 15 that was well over 100. And I've bought Adidas runners shoes for $120.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Just my watch.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I bought a suit jacket/pants combination. $310 - nice linen outfit, but wouldn't do it unless I had to.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No $100 is too much. I can't imagine it.

Sent from Nelly's iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

First I was like no, have I? Then I remembered Vegan trainers that cost like £90 omg haha.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, on purses, a leather jacket, winter coats, boots etc.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never spent over $100 for clothing. I think the most I've ever spent was when I bought some Nike's for $60.


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

I bought a suit for my brother's wedding which cost me around €170 and a winter coat for €120.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

That's just how much a lot of things cost (working off AUD here) unless you want poor quality. Main ones were for hiking shoes and a waterproof jacket when I was going overseas into an extremely different climate to what I'm used to. Otherwise I don't mind my $25 polo shirts and chinos. It can be difficult to get cheap-but-not-nasty shoes here though unless you have the time/energy to deal with sales at different stores but I'm very reluctant to spend >$80 for a pair.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Not on clothes I don't think but on boots yes. A good pair of insulated winter hiking books that you can strap crampons to cost a couple hundred dollars, at least. I also have a couple suits that I've basically never worn, just have them for interviews or weddings or whatever.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Not really.

I've bought a pair of leather shoes that were over 100€ originally, but were on a sale so i got them for ~60.

I kind of wanted to buy them for many many years (like 7 or so?) but they were just so expensive.

Usually I 'get' to pay ~60-70€ a piece for the clothes i buy, and they're usually very good quality.
(I've had several hoodies for close to 10 years and they're just like new still) (Also I buy my clothes from a specific store whose owner I'm familiar with, so I want to support his business).


----------

